# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  everybody's first cycle gains

## lowell34

I posted this same question on the open forum but I am curious to see the differences in responses on this forum. 
Here's the question;
How much did you gain on your first cycle (total weight gain) and what did you take? Were you happy with the results? And, what would you have done differently?

----------


## SUPERDAVE

fina/dbol +15lbs
so far keeping it(1week)
couldn't ask for more
i would have made sure i had clomid before i started

----------


## iron4life79

lowell,
you mean my first ignorant/dumbass cycle, or my 1st real one with all the proper "supps" during and at the end?

i did the dbol only thing, and rubbed the fina on my forearms and quads with the dmso.........hehe. i gained a lot of weight , but i had no idea about diet and supplementation, except for protein and some creatine.

my 1st decent cycle was a simple one: 500mg of test enanthate /week, and 25mg of dbol ed for 4 weeks. i ran liquidex, and my clomid at the end. i started the cycle at 160 lbs and finished it at 185. i kept all but 7 lbs, and i probably would have kept that, except i let my diet and training go to shit afterwards. im still learning as well..............


peace bb79

----------


## Matt29

My first cycle was a d-bol only cycle. Well, like bb79 said also, I had my head in my ass diet wise and also not having the supplemental building blocks in place. I took 20mg. a day for a month, and gained 9 pounds, after a month and a half, I had kept a little less than half of that. Recently I'm doing 25mg d-bol ED wk 1-4, 140 mg primobolan ED wk 2-4, and 20mg anavar wk 2-6 and 50 mg winstrol ED wk 5-6. I'm a week in with 4 Lbs of gain. Weighed myself upon awakening yesterday"after pissing!, LOL". I'll keep posted. Matt29

----------


## kreper69

Dbol 50mg wk 1-4
Cyp 500mg wk 1-10
Deca 300mg wk 1-10
arimidex 
clomid
I started cycle weighing 130lbs. now weighing 158lbs. 
Can't be any happier with results
Wouldn't do anything differently I researched alot, and mad sure i had my diet, training, and sleep all in check before i even thought about using AS...

----------


## laziloo

first one was: sostenon 250 every 5 days wk 1-9
dbol 20mg day wk 1-5 
gained 18 pounds and kept 10. used clomid post cycle. I was satisfied with results consideraly I kept it lightweight.

----------


## rdd19

I have considered taking 200mg Test Enan w/ 200mg Deca for 10 weeks w/ a Recovery of Clomid and HCG . Is this a good first cycle? What kind of results can I expect?

----------


## Pete235

First cycle was at 34 years old, 
weeks 1-10 deca @ 400mg/week
weeks 3-8 winny depot @ 50mg/eod
clomid post cycle
Gained 22lbs...kept 19lbs

----------


## bigtraps1

500 of Sust 250 for 10 weeks, followed with Clomid for 2 weeks.
Gained 20 lbs. kept 16 of it, and my strength went throught the roof, and kept a lot of it also.

----------


## LewdTenant

damn I was on a ton of gear my first cycle.

6 weeks 30mg/dat ref-b liquid drinking it
10 weeks Test prop 500mg/wk
fina 8 weeks 8-mg/day
weeks 1-10 EQ 500mg/wk

put on about 26lbs

in retrospect I should have just done fina/test and maybe the dbol

----------


## iron4life79

> _Originally posted by LewdTenant_ 
> *damn I was on a ton of gear my first cycle.
> 
> 6 weeks 30mg/dat ref-b liquid drinking it
> 10 weeks Test prop 500mg/wk
> fina 8 weeks 8-mg/day
> weeks 1-10 EQ 500mg/wk
> 
> put on about 26lbs
> ...



damn bro, how long ago was this? and what does a cycle look like for you as of now?

peace bb79

----------


## TheStromba

Well , My first cycle was in April Weeks 1-10 300mg Test\cyp
Weeks 1-8 300mg Deca 

I only gained 7 pounds, but I lost a lot of bodyfat. My chest measurement went from 46 1/2 to 43 and alot more ripped looking.

I wish I would have done a bodyfat measurement Before cycle. Now I think I'm around 14%, gonna check with calpiers later today. - I started my second Cycle yesterday !

----------


## GLASSVOICE

15lb / lost them all already.  :Frown:  (bad eating habits)

----------


## LewdTenant

put on 26lbs or so and lost about 8 and sloly gained them back post cycle.

I was on so much damn gear because I did not want to miss out on something: Test Prop(**)/fina(homemade)/no ester EQ(**)/dbol (drank liquid ref-b)

Lewd

----------


## coroner

test prop + fina, gained 0 lbs. That's right, I gained 0 lbs on the scale.  :Wink:  

Went from 205 17% to 205 10%.

I've only done one cycle since then where I haven't used fina, aka "The Nectar of the Gods."

----------


## hammerhead

I was going to do:
d-bol 20mg/day for 25 days
deca 300 mg/wk for 10 weeks

I figured out very quickly that it wasn't going to be enough. Weeks 5-12 I did sustenon at 250mg/wk. At week 7 I stopped the deca because I was getting gyno. 

Wasn't this a wonderful way to start off with juice?

I gained 11 lbs. I kept 2.

I did my HCG a week or so after my last shot and then 2 weeks of clomid after that. Big mistake. About 2 weeks after the clomid (about 5 weeks after my last shot) everything went to hell.

----------


## MXRACER

WK 1-4 30mg DBOL ED
WK 2-9 600mg Test Ethn. (300mg twice a week)
WK 3-9 20mg Nolvadex ED
WK 11-12 Clomid

I'm on week 4 of my first cycle. I've already gained 35lbs.! Some water but I'm still at 9% BF. My strength has gone through the roof! I squated 365 for 6 yesterday. Before AS my max squat was 325. Lets just say I'm very happy with no sides as of yet.

----------


## MXRACER

Almost forgot:
Wk 10-11 Clen .
Wk 12-13 ECA 
Wk 14-15 Clen
Wk 16-17 ECA
WK 18-19 Clen

Strength gains as of week 4 into 1st cycle:
Incline DB press: B4 80x8 Now 110x8
Military press: B4 185x6 Now 225x8
Squat: B4 325x1 Now 365x6
Dead Lift: B4 315x8 Now 405x10
Preacher Curl: B4 95x8 Now 135x12

I'm very happy with my gains so far. I've been lifting for 16 years' and never made gains like this! Although I must say, I'm glad I waited untill I did ALL my research. I could have taken AS when I was in high school. All of my friends were. I'm glad I didn't. Most of them are fat and out of shape now mostly because they had no idea what they were doing at the time and when they came off of there AS cycle they lost everything and pretty much quit working out. Anyway, I'll keep everyone updated on my progress.

I'd like to do a "cut" cycle next. I was thinking Fina/EQ/Clen. Any suggestions on how long to run it? 
I'll post some B4 and after pix when I'm finished with my first cycle.
Here are some

----------


## Pheedno

I also did the dbol shit cycle when I was about 19 at 20mg a day for 6wks. What a F*cking ignorant bastard I was. Did'nt know a thing about what steroids do or even what I was taking. Gained 24Lbs of bloated sloppy shit. If i ever post pics of mysefl, I'll include those for a good laugh. Lost every bit of it.

My first real cycle was a few months ago
Test400mg
EQ400mg
Dbol 35-50mg(upped dosage as time passed)
Proper clomid w/ anti's to accompany

Gained 23Lbs, got the flu and lost ten during the final wks of cycle. It's been right at a month from post cycle and I've managed to hold on to 14Lbs of the gains. Keep in mind I did start cutting too soon(2-1/2wks out) and have dropped a point off BF% with T3 and cardio since ending the cycle.

----------


## fitsimmons

11 pounds 8 weeks
1-4 weeks 350mg propinate
1-4 weeks 350mg deca 
4-8 50mg win eod
4-8 300mg primobolan 


I am however 25 years old. 

Crappy cycle if you ask me

----------


## mmafiter

My first cycle;

Sust 250 - 500mg for ten weeks.
Clomid - 3 weeks

I gained 15lbs with not much fat at all. I keep my diet very clean. :Thumps Up: 

I'm thinking of doing another cycle in the fall, I have some Enanthate and Testosterone Cypionate - Androgen, which I will try.  :Strong Smiley: 

I just need to research these two a little more. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## LewdTenant

26lbs
too much to list. I only believe in using 1-2 different AS now with 3 being the max and never trying out more than one thing new in a cycle if possible.

Lewd

----------


## Ranman

Ive posted this before. On HRT 1st cycle 46 yrs old 59 went from 195 to 210.
GH 2iu/ed weekends off
Test cyp 200mg/ml/wk for 10 weeks
HCG wks 12-13
Been on GH for almost 6 mths (bucks!)
Off cycle went back to 195lbs but feel I only lost BF because of the way my clothes fit. Guess I should get a tape measure.
Started new cycle 2 weeks ago and back up to 210 gona let it go to 215 before I worry about water reten. Dont feel the lest bit puffy.
Deca 200mg/ml/wk 1-10
Test Cyp 200mg/wk 1-10
GH 2iu ed weekends off.
Waching my diet this time and going to do a little HCG mid cycle and maybe at the end.(what ya think?)
Also have Arimidex for the water/gyno if needed (Could also use it post cycle. What ya all think?).

----------


## zwarrior99

> _Originally posted by GLASSVOICE_ 
> *15lb / lost them all already.  (bad eating habits)*


damn what you mean by bad eatting habits? Lol usually when people have bad eatting habbits means they over eat. You shouldnt be loosing if your overeatting.

----------


## willpharmd

Sustanon 500mg/week for 8 weeks, then 750mg for week 9-11. I gained 25 pounds and kept 20.

----------


## mj`zman

I was 22 when I first cycled and not a clue in the world about gear. I weighed in 135 @ 6'. A couple of powerlifters seen me work like hell on the iron for about a year and one of them asked me if I was interested in some D-bol. I said I would try them. Flipped him $40 for 200 tabs. Anyone here remember those little 5mg blue tabs in a light blue plastic bottle with a white or blue metal twist cap coming out of mexico? We're talking 1984-1985 here and last I saw them was '89. Anyways, the guy tells me to pyrimid the amount for 8 weeks. ie; 3,3,4,5,5,4,3,3. 40lbs later, people that know meare freakin. I did end up loosing 10lbs after that and tried the same thing 2mo. later but only got back that 10 lbs. After that I was hooked on iron for life. I have learned a lot since then and learned twice as much since being on AR in two months. Last night I weighed in at 260lbs @ 10-12%bf.

----------


## TOLgymguy

My first cycle was a d-bol cycle also. I lost everything I gained. 
I am about to end my second cycle. Durateston. I have gained 17 pounds and quite a bit of size. went from 155 to 172.

----------


## rahullee

Hey man, please pm me.
thanks

----------


## rahullee

> WK 1-4 30mg DBOL ED
> WK 2-9 600mg Test Ethn. (300mg twice a week)
> WK 3-9 20mg Nolvadex ED
> WK 11-12 Clomid
> 
> I'm on week 4 of my first cycle. I've already gained 35lbs.! Some water but I'm still at 9% BF. My strength has gone through the roof! I squated 365 for 6 yesterday. Before AS my max squat was 325. Lets just say I'm very happy with no sides as of yet.


MXRACER, please pm me. thanks

----------


## Natureboy71

This thread is from 10 years ago?

----------


## yannick35

Hahahahaha steroids make me fat has hell, i was on only 200mg of testosterone per week and i got so fat, with deca and masteron , i am not going to touch any steroids in a long time.

All good food and high saturated coconut oil, kelp, dessicated liver tabs, and more. My body aromatize so much and i hold on so much water i hate my genetics.

----------


## Big Chief 12th

I took Sustanon 250 for 16 weeks. I was doing 250mg every three days. I bounced around with three different labs before i found the one i liked. It seemed to take a good while for it to kick in. I took Dianabol aswell. 30mg every day then bumped it up to 50mg every day. I got really strong from the Dianabol, but in all honesty, it wasnt until the last two weeks of my Sustanon cycle where i really started to feel it kick in. After my last pin, in the following two weeks i couldnt believe how good i felt, and how strong i was.I started out at 223LBS. I went up to 230LBS and now i'm 200LBS. But Bigger !!! Like noticably !! Right now i'm day 5 into my PCT. Nolvadex . If i could do something different, I would have researched HCG a bit more. For some reason I though it was for only PCT, so i didn't run it through my cycle. So next time i will. I really didnt want to come off at all. I will definatly be doing another cycle. In three months. I had blood work done before and during my cycle. My doctor says everything looks great. I just turned 39. Damn i wish i didnt have to come off !!!

----------

